# JTextField mit Label?



## Math55 (20. Jul 2004)

hi, gibt es ne einfache möglichkeit, ein label vor einem jtextfield zu platzieren?


DANKE


----------



## bygones (20. Jul 2004)

klar mit jedem layoutmanager  ???:L  
ich glaub ich versteh die frage net....


----------



## Math55 (20. Jul 2004)

jaja, ich dachte halt, da gibts was einfacheres. wie in perl. 

gruß


----------



## bygones (20. Jul 2004)

Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jaja, ich dachte halt, da gibts was einfacheres. wie in perl.


ähm - was ist so schwer dran:

```
public class Test extends JFrame {
    public Test() {
        super( "f" );
        setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
        getContentPane().setLayout( new FlowLayout() );
        getContentPane().add( new JLabel( "Das Feld: " ) );
        JTextField f = new JTextField(20);
        getContentPane().add( f );
        pack();
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new Test().setVisible( true );
    }
}
```


----------

